# So what do you like to do?



## vraiblonde

What are your hobbies and interests?

I love to travel, obviously, and I'm not quite a "foodie" but I love to eat and drink beer at waterfront pubs.  I like to kayak and swim.  I'm obsessed with nail art, and I read a good bit - all genres.  

What do you like to do?


----------



## kwillia

I love live music festivals and often attend them... various genres and locations. I love to scrapbook and if I ever get caught up on all my stuff I would start scrapbooking for others. the living room from the original part of my house is now my woman cave and I can scrapbook or do any other crafting I want whenever I want. 

I love to enjoy my back patio w/music playing via wireless rock speakers throughout the back yard, the pond/fountain with it's glowing lights and natural water sounds, the flowers... yes they are real because I like the butterflies and birds that they attract... Larry would be proud, I can drink what I want how much I want and how long I want because home is just a stumble away. 

I love our living room den which is now exactly how I want it so it's my happy go to room. I'm actually quite content to do my traveling via streaming on the 4hd curved TV in surround sound... YouTube has a bazillion places that can be traveled virtually and I do so often. 

If I didn't work I would most certainly love to do constant landscaping and gardening and would thoroughly enjoy keeping it magazine photo shoot ready... I still do stuff now, but not on the grand scale I could do if I had the time needed to do it.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> I love live music festivals and often attend them... various genres and locations. I love to scrapbook and if I ever get caught up on all my stuff I would start scrapbooking for others. the living room from the original part of my house is now my woman cave and I can scrapbook or do any other crafting I want whenever I want.
> 
> I love to enjoy my back patio w/music playing via wireless rock speakers throughout the back yard, the pond/fountain with it's glowing lights and natural water sounds, the flowers... yes they are real because I like the butterflies and birds that they attract... Larry would be proud, I can drink what I want how much I want and how long I want because home is just a stumble away.
> 
> I love our living room den which is now exactly how I want it so it's my happy go to room. I'm actually quite content to do my traveling via streaming on the 4hd curved TV in surround sound... YouTube has a bazillion places that can be traveled virtually and I do so often.
> 
> If I didn't work I would most certainly love to do constant landscaping and gardening and would thoroughly enjoy keeping it magazine photo shoot ready... I still do stuff now, but not on the grand scale I could do if I had the time needed to do it.



You forgot one thing Mam.
"And I love to bother DoWhat at his office cubicle."


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> You forgot one thing Mam.
> "And I love to bother DoWhat at his office cubicle."


I do completely love my job and being able to sneak attack you is just one of the many perks!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I do completely love my job and being able to sneak attack you is just one of the many perks!!!!



Where are you know?


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Where are you *know*?



That is a very difficult question for anybody to answer.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> That is a very difficult question for anybody to answer.


All her base are belonging to me.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Where are you know?



English much?


----------



## GWguy

It's Friday.  She's got a head start on the weekend drinks.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> All her base are belonging to me.





DoWhat said:


> That is a very difficult question for anybody to answer.





Monello said:


> English much?



I didn't have my glasses on when posting from my phone!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I didn't have my glasses on when posting from my phone!


Alllllll,  Stop by my food truck... I'm the one trying to put ketchup on whatever you ordered!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Alllllll,  Stop by my food truck... I'm the one trying to put ketchup on whatever you ordered!



Sounds Tardariffic!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Sounds Tardariffic!


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> What are your hobbies and interests?
> 
> What do you like to do?



Shooting, reading, music and sleep.


----------



## Merlin99

Playing with the new puppy, even if she is a little bitey right now.


----------



## Gilligan

Camping and off roading...or riding the Harley...or boating. Boating is this weekend's choice...because it needs a major washdown and a trip to VA to get the tanks filled and a good meal at Tim's at the same time.


----------



## stgislander

I'm discovering that I'm not enjoying doing much any anything at the moment.  Everything seems like a chore, and I've got enough of those to do already.


----------



## glhs837

Motorcycling, kayaking, recently started shooting, auto/home repair and improvement, homebrewing, technology and space, enjoying our little 4 acre slice of the deep forest...... oh, and travel....

Kwill, if you like travelling virtually, and have a "DayDream" capable phone, I highly recommend using that VR headset.


----------



## DoWhat

Life.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> Playing with the new puppy, even if she is a little bitey right now.



What kind of dog did you get?


----------



## kwillia

glhs837 said:


> Motorcycling, kayaking, recently started shooting, auto/home repair and improvement, homebrewing, technology and space, enjoying our little 4 acre slice of the deep forest...... oh, and travel....
> 
> Kwill, if you like travelling virtually, and have a "DayDream" capable phone, I highly recommend using that VR headset.


Say whaaaaa? Ima look that up.


----------



## littlelady

Babysitting my grandtots, of course!


----------



## glhs837

kwillia said:


> Say whaaaaa? Ima look that up.



https://vr.google.com/daydream/

I took a "photosphere" with my phone in the Udvar-Hazy center, wife was blown away as she was able to use the googles to see it just as I did in full 360, up, down and around.


----------



## frequentflier

stgislander said:


> I'm discovering that I'm not enjoying doing much any anything at the moment.  Everything seems like a chore, and I've got enough of those to do already.



I so understand your statement. My plate is full and it feels like everything I do is because I HAVE to and not because I WANT to. And no matter how much I tick off the to do list, it feels like there is no end. 
BUT...I do try to find pleasure in small things like seeing a hummingbird drawing nectar from the flowers I planted or a mama bird bringing her fledgling to the feeders. As the day goes on and builds more stress, I try to recall the small thing that made me smile.


----------



## Merlin99

littlelady said:


> What kind of dog did you get?



A belgian sheepdog


----------



## Kyle

I never realized they were so agile.


----------



## GURPS

Merlin99 said:


> A Belgian sheepdog



Very Cute .......


----------



## GURPS

Hobbies:

Building Computers 
Video Games - FPS - Battle Royale - RTS
Shooting [although I have not been to the NRA Range in a couple of years]
Reading - SciFi - Fantasy 
Movies 





*Annoying Sappy and Transporter


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> I never realized they were so agile.



ANd he can keep his balance without falling off the couch.


----------



## Monello

Fishing

Anyway, like I was saying, there's

Fly fishing
spin fishing
freshwater fishing
saltwater fishing
troll fishing
bait fishing
lure fishing
snag fishing
deep sea fishing
inshore fishing

That, that's about it.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Fishing
> 
> Anyway, like I was saying, there's
> 
> Fly fishing
> spin fishing
> freshwater fishing
> saltwater fishing
> troll fishing
> bait fishing
> lure fishing
> snag fishing
> deep sea fishing
> inshore fishing
> 
> That, that's about it.



 What,,,, No Noodling in Mississippi?


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> What,,,, No Noodling in Mississippi?



2 small problems with that.

1 my neck isn't quite red enough & 2 my parents weren't related to each other when they married.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> 2 small problems with that.
> 
> 1 my neck isn't quite red enough & 2 my parents weren't related to each other when they married.



 Cousin's can't marry in Mississippi, 
 I would almost bet, if offered you would try it..   it's just snagging with your hand.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> Fishing
> 
> Anyway, like I was saying, there's
> 
> Fly fishing
> spin fishing
> freshwater fishing
> saltwater fishing
> troll fishing
> bait fishing
> lure fishing
> snag fishing
> deep sea fishing
> inshore fishing
> 
> That, that's about it.



You forgot "traveling to go fishing".


----------



## kwillia

black dog said:


> What,,,, No Noodling in Mississippi?


you forgot carving fruit art.


----------



## glhs837

black dog said:


> Cousin's can't *legally* marry in Mississippi,
> I would almost bet, if offered you would try it..   it's just snagging with your hand.




Fixed that up ferya, no charge.......


----------



## black dog

kwillia said:


> you forgot carving fruit art.



 Could traveling chainsaw artist merge with that?


----------



## black dog

glhs837 said:


> Fixed that up ferya, no charge.......



 But they can in Maryland.... Just sayin'....


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> A belgian sheepdog.



How adorable!  Those ears!  Now, I remember that your avatar is a pic of your previous Belgian.  What magnificent creatures!  I wish you happiness with your new best furry friend.


----------



## Bann

I do love to travel, though I don't get to do it as much as I would like right now.  We go places locally (or within a couple of hours' drive) too, when we can.   

I Iike day hiking - we started that last year &  do that often in nice weather - or walking places (like on the beach or around the towns we visit. )  Some of the hobbies I used to have involve a lot of "stuff", and I dislike too much stuff, so I don't enjoy them much anymore.  However,  I do enjoy making flannel baby receiving blankets for all the new moms I know, so that keeps the creative/crafty/wanna make something homemade side of me happy.  

I like being active, so I try to do things like that quite a few times a week.  

I don't have any grandchildren of my own - but since my sister's daughters lost their mom too soon, I have taken up the mantle of sorts as a grandmother to the 2 children of my middle niece.  I am their "Aunt Noni", so I try to see them whenever I can.  They live in FL, so that is not often - but I stay involved in their lives thru social media and their mom. 

I also like "participating" and advocating with clubs or groups I am a member of, and for causes I like to support.


----------



## mAlice

Gardening, prepping, sleeping.


----------



## Toxick

Here's one of my hobbies. Making things like this:







That, by the way, is the world's ugliest functioning Atari 2600. Or at least the hardware part of it. I did write the software that emulates the old Atari System and actually reads the cartridge (the plastic bulk is gone, the actual cartridge is the small silver block stuck to the green circuit board) but I didn't get a picture of the working output. The joystick used a hacked serial port to read user input... I think I'm going to clean this shield up a little bit and put the whole thing in an altoids tin... I'll bet Atari never thought to do that!


----------



## mAlice

Merlin99 said:


> A belgian sheepdog
> 
> View attachment 122651



What a cutie pie!


----------



## GURPS

Toxick said:


> Here's one of my hobbies. Making things like this:






Nice


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> Here's one of my hobbies. Making things like this:
> 
> View attachment 122735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, by the way, is the world's ugliest functioning Atari 2600. Or at least the hardware part of it. I did write the software that emulates the old Atari System and actually reads the cartridge (the plastic bulk is gone, the actual cartridge is the small silver block stuck to the green circuit board) but I didn't get a picture of the working output. The joystick used a hacked serial port to read user input... I think I'm going to clean this shield up a little bit and put the whole thing in an altoids tin... I'll bet Atari never thought to do that!



Nice clock!


----------



## Merlin99

mAlice said:


> What a cutie pie!



Thank you, she's a smart one too.


----------



## Toxick

Gilligan said:


> Nice clock!




The "clock" is in a brief case I keep next to my desk.


----------



## black dog

Toxick said:


> The "clock" is in a brief case I keep next to my desk.



It doesn't do much good there... Besides briefcases were made for Ingram's and Uzi's.


----------



## Misfit

Fitness, boxing, fishing, video games, reading and binging movies and TV shows.

I’m thinking about getting an RC car lately too, we’ll see.


----------



## Gilligan

Misfit said:


> Fitness, ..



I'm all about fitness too.

Today it was about fitness huge bacon cheeseburger from Chief's in my mouth.


----------



## Bonehead

Swimming and more swimming 5 miles a week and twin grandsons 2 years old this week..


----------



## Misfit

Bonehead said:


> Swimming and more swimming 5 miles a week and twin grandsons 2 years old this week..



I do 1000 meters front crawl a day Mon-Fri in the mornings. 



Gilligan said:


> I'm all about fitness too.
> 
> Today it was about fitness huge bacon cheeseburger from Chief's in my mouth.



Hey, I eat my fair share of bacon cheeseburgers too.


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> Fishing
> 
> Anyway, like I was saying, there's
> 
> Fly fishing
> spin fishing
> freshwater fishing
> saltwater fishing
> troll fishing
> bait fishing
> lure fishing
> snag fishing
> deep sea fishing
> inshore fishing
> 
> That, that's about it.



Been doing some fishing in the pond out back.  Lately I've been trying topwater early morning and just before sunset.  There's nothing like a bass hitting a topwater lure.  During the day I've been dragging a soft plastic worm across the bottom.  That has worked well as the warming weather has the bass slowing down a bit.  They don't seem to want to chase a crankbait much.  It's a catch and release pond and I think I've caught each bass at least once.


----------

